# UNDERBITES IN PITBULLS



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi there to all.....This is my first time on this site and I am glad I actually found one that I like. I looking for info on underbites in pitbulls. I recently discovered that one of my pups has an excessive underbite. I have been breeding pits for about 6 years now and have never seen this before. I heard it was due to bad breeding. Not sure. All help would be helpful.

Thanks
Melanie


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

These dogs have bulldog blood in their ancestry. Bite faults are common. If excessive to the point of impeding function, I don't feel the dog should be bred. But having experienced a fair bit of bite faults myself, I can say that within reason, they're normal for this breed.


----------



## love my pits (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help......I just haven't ever seen that before......


----------



## REALMASTEROFALLBULLDOGS (Jun 28, 2021)

Everything isn't a Pit Bulls. Stop Mislabeling dog breeds. Every breed have there short way of saying there breed. Only uneducated people say the stupid stuff out there mouth. Pit Bull is short way of saying American Pit Bull Terriers. Pit Bull isn't a Blanket, Umbrella, Category for multiple Breeds. That is lie and we don't lie here. Bulldogs is Blanket, Umbrella, Category, Group for Multiple Breeds. Terriers is Blanket, Umbrella, Category, Group for Multiple Breeds. Mastiffs Blanket, Umbrella, Category, Group for Multiple Breeds. Shepherd Blanket, Umbrella, Category, Group for Multiple Breeds. Common sense but mostly of you people do not have common sense and you’re on Think past zero. Everything isn’t a PitBulls. Stop Mislabeling dogs breeds. If you don’t have no pedigree = MuttBulls. Pit Bull are animal aggressive and not human aggressive. 

UKC and ADBA dogs are American Staffordshire Terriers, Staffordshire Bull Terriers Mix, American Bullys, American Bandog Mastiffs, American Bandogge Mastiffs Tagged and Hanged under the Breed American Pit Bull Terriers. Everything isn’t a Pit Bulls. Pit Bulls Aren’t Blue, Gray, Merle or Tri Color. Pit Bulls have Bruce Lee Body and Narrow Heads. Pit Bulls are Animal Aggressive and Not Human Aggressive. Pit Bulls isn’t a Blanket or Umbrella Term. Pit Bulls is Short way of Saying American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------

